# Caiman wanted



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone got a caiman they want to sell around the 3ft mark or larger?? , it will be housed in a 12ftx12ft enclosure thanks


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Was told Predators in Yorkshire had some. I am after one also if it is not too far from me.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Was told Predators in Yorkshire had some. I am after one also if it is not too far from me.


 Thanks for that mate:2thumb:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

pm me i know of one for sale in stunning condition


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Coast to coast have something but it might be a dwarf croc


----------



## vickyP (Feb 27, 2008)

japanese koi company in henlow, hertfordshire have 2 available. Both very cute, unsure of sex. Cant remember the price, think it was around £850.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

leptophis said:


> pm me i know of one for sale in stunning condition


 pm,d you


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

appleton exotics have some 100.00 each and they can couerior them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> appleton exotics have some 100.00 each and they can couerior them


they will courier a caiman without meeting the person first?? that seems a bit irresponsible to me.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah i know its mad but they said they would not that am getting one i was just being nosy


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess if they have the DWA and can prove it?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry av just confermed they will not send them out and will not sell unless you show them the original psl or dwa documents my mistake


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

the only ones I can see on their site are Speckys , and the are £375 ....

Do they have Cuviers ?


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Canterbury Exotics had a young'un in I believe...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> appleton exotics have some 100.00 each and they can couerior them


thanks , i dont suppose you know what size they are do you , cheers:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

no idea give them a call there not on the site just phone and ask about the ones for 100 same with the balis they had they where 40.00 i got one shipped to me and shes about 6 or 7 foot


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

How much bigger does a Specky get compared to a Cuviers ?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

about 3 foot bigger but there more aggresive av read

http://crocodilian.com/crocfaq/faq-2.html


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I have heard that Cuviers are much more defensive than Specys I have only ever seen one calm specy but I have never seen a calm Cuviers


----------

